# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Mikue 2 [Odyssee, Οδυσσέας ΙΙ, Γεώργιος Διόγος]

## laz94

Το Οδυσσέας ΙΙ εν πλώ...
Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από το Νεφέλη (το 2004 αν δεν κάνω λάθος :Confused: )
Ένα πραγματικά όμορφο πλοίο.....

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους από την Αίγινα και σε όσους αρέσει το πλοίο.....:wink:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47826

Υ.Γ. Αυτό το κάγκελο βρίσκεται στο πιο ακατάλληλο σημείο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :lol:

----------


## ApostolosMelis

Καραβάρα!!Σαν κάβουρας!!

----------


## rjjjh2004

ήταν που ήταν, μετά τη μετασκευή απόγινε!

----------


## PIANOMAN

Φοβερος ο Οδυσσεας, με τρελο καταστρωμα με ξυλινα παγκακια! αν πηγαινες στο κατω σαλονι ηταν εμφανης η διαπλατυνση, φαινονταν που ηταν παλια οι μπαντες του πλοιου. Εκαναν κουλες μετασκευες παλια παντως τωρα κανουν πιο προχειρες! (σχεδιαστικα τουλαχιστον!)

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

> Το Οδυσσέας ΙΙ εν πλώ...
> Η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη από το Νεφέλη (το 2004 αν δεν κάνω λάθος)
> Ένα πραγματικά όμορφο πλοίο.....
> 
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους από την Αίγινα και σε όσους αρέσει το πλοίο.....:wink:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47826
> 
> Υ.Γ. Αυτό το κάγκελο βρίσκεται στο πιο ακατάλληλο σημείο.....:lol:


ΠΟΟΟΟΟΠΟΟΟΟ! ΡΕ ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ! ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΈΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ.ΕΙΜΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΩΝ ΣΤΗ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΓΙΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΑΘΟΡΙΒΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ ΚΑΒΟΥΡΑ ΠΙΣΤΥΩ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΔΩ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B Ανοικτου Τυπου *Οδυσσεας ΙΙ...*

odysseys.jpg

----------


## cataman

Πρόσφατα, μετά από ψάξιμο φωτογραφιών από παλιότερα ταξίδια (όταν είμασταν νέοι), ξέθαψα αυτή την φωτογραφία.
Ακριβής ημερομηνία λήψης της φωτογραφίας (όπως είχα γράψει από πίσω της) είναι 13/6/1992. Προορισμός Αίγινα.
Την σκάναρα και σας την χαρίζω.
Η ερώτηση μου, ποιά είναι αυτή η παντόφλα παιδιά???

openferry1.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Ειναι το Οδυσσεας ΙΙ. Διακρινεται για το φαρδυ Π πανω απο τη πορτα και ηταν επισης η πιο πλατια παντοφλα στο σαρωνικο.

----------


## cataman

> Ειναι το Οδυσσεας ΙΙ. Διακρινεται για το φαρδυ Π πανω απο τη πορτα και ηταν επισης η πιο πλατια παντοφλα στο σαρωνικο.


Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.
¶μα ρωτήσω πώς λέγεται το Δελφίνι που με τα βίας διακρίνεται να προηγείται, ζητάω πολλαααααά!! (Πλάκα κάνω).

Αυτό είναι το Nautilia.gr Η μεγαλύτερη και η πιο έγκυρη συλλογή πληροφοριών για ότι πλέει!!!

----------


## ΑΙΓΙΝΙΤΗΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους λάτρες των παντοφλών της Αίγινας.Ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ και το ΕΛΛΑΣ και πως λέγονται δεν τα βρίσκω πουθενά.Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Apostolos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους λάτρες των παντοφλών της Αίγινας.Ξέρουμε που βρίσκεται το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ και το ΕΛΛΑΣ και πως λέγονται δεν τα βρίσκω πουθενά.Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


To ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ μας έχει αφήσει στα ξένα με το όνομα ODYSEE
Για το ΕΛΛΑΣ κάποιος???

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ODYSSEAS II στη ροτα για πειραια το 2002

17-2-2010 (66).jpg

Για τους pantelis 2009, tasos @@@, thanasis 89

----------


## PIANOMAN

Ο Οδυσσεας 2 χειμωνας 2003 στο λιμανι της Αιγινας.
odyss1.JPGodyss 2.JPG

----------


## xara

Το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ, με το νεο του όνομα Odyssee και σημαία 
Καμπότζης, στο λιμάνι Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, την 15/02/2006.



Φωτο: http://www.shipspotting.com/

----------


## pantelis2009

Φωτογραφία απο πίνακα που υπάρχει στο ναυπηγείο του φίλου Γ. Φραντζή.
Το Οδυσσέας ΙΙ το 1990-91 όταν είχε αγοραστή απο τον Κ. Παπαϊωαννίδη και ο Κος Φραντζής΄(νέος και μπροστά στον καταπέλτη) έκανε αλλαγή στον καταπέλτη. Απ' ότι μου είπε έχει φωτο και απο τη μετασκευή, κάποια στιγμή θα τις πάρω και θα τις δούμε.

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ 02 1990-91.jpg

ι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικοτατη φωτο!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ' ότι μου είπε έχει φωτο και απο τη μετασκευή, κάποια στιγμή θα τις πάρω και θα τις δούμε.


Παντελή αν μπορέσεις να βρεις αυτές τις φωτό, θα είναι πράγματι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, όπως και αυτή οπωσδήποτε που μας παρέθεσες.

Να προσθέσουμε και κάποια στοιχεία από το ιστορικό του πλοίου. Κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3517_ και _IMO 7031527_ στο ναυπηγείο _Θ. Ζέρβα_, πιθανότατα όμως όχι στο Πέραμα αλλά στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας (υπάρχουν αναφορές λειτουργίας ναυπηγείου με την ίδια επωνυμία, Θ. Ζέρβα, και στη Σαλαμίνα). Πρώτο του όνομα (μόνο "στα χαρτιά") με το οποίο ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του, ήταν το _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ Δ_, αλλά καθελκύστηκε -και πρωτοταξίδεψε βέβαια- ως _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_. Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ_ το _1985_ και πρέπει εδώ να παραπέμψουμε στην _πολύ πιθανή εξήγηση_ αυτού του _"ΙΙ"_ στο όνομα του, από την στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν είχε προυπάρξει άλλη παντόφλα με το όνομα ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ.

Ταξίδεψε όλα του τα χρόνια στις γραμμές από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού, και αποδρομολογήθηκε οριστικά στις αρχές του _2005_ λόγω συμπλήρωσης 35ετίας. Πουλήθηκε σε χώρα του εξωτερικού, μετονομάστηκε σε _ODYSSEE_ και αναχώρησε από την χώρα μας στα τέλη Ιανουαρίου _2006_ με προορισμό την Δυτική Αφρική, όπου και συνεχίζει να δραστηριοποιείται μέχρι και σήμερα με το ίδιο όνομα στην _Ισημερινή Γουινέα_.

Και μία όμορφη φωτό από τη Σουβάλα (όπως αναφέρεται στο σχόλιο), στην Αίγινα.

ShipSpotting.com

© Michael Van Bosch

----------


## Panos80

Το πλοιο στη μετασκευη φαρδυνε παρα πολυ. Σε μερικα σημεια στα καταστρωματα φαινοταν απο που ειχε ξεκινησει η προεκταση.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ODYSSEAS II στην πειραικη για το πρωτο δρομολογιο της ημερας το 2002

neg345.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στα τελευταια του με τα σηνιάλα της Saronicos και η αναχώρηση του για τα ξένα...

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ (2) (Custom).jpgΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ (Custom).jpg100_3625 (Custom).jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> Στα τελευταια του με τα σηνιάλα της Saronicos και η αναχώρηση του για τα ξένα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139360Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139361Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139362


Εξαιρετικες ολες! Πάνω που νομιζα οτι δεν θα εβρισκα και αλλες απο το συγκεκριμενο...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Γεωργιος Διωγος* (και *Μυκηναι*) απο τον _Ελευθερο Κοσμο_ της 1ης Ιανουαριου 1972.

19720101 Diogos Mykhnai El Kosmos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη, καθαρη καρτ ποσταλ που θα ευχαριστησει ολους τους φιλους τετοιων πλοιων και θα θυμησει παλιες ημερες. Μαλιστα, μπορει να εχει παρουσιαστει αλλου ηδη αλλα νομιζω οτι εδω τα βλεπουμε και τα τρια πολυ καλα.

Απο αριστερα το πολυ μικρο *Παναγία Αρμάτα*, μετα το *Ελλας* και τελος το *Γεωργιος Διογος* στην αρχικη του μορφη, πριν το αλλαξουν.
Panagia Armata Ellas G Diogos.jpg

*Γεωργιος Διογος* και *Ελλας* στις 1 Ιανουαριου 1972 απο τον Ελευθερο Κοσμο.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150735Συνημμένο Αρχείο 150736

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ενώ στο equasis συνεχίζουμε να βρίσκουμε το πλοίο ακόμα ως _ODYSSEE_ και υπό άγνωστη σημαία (αναφέρεται όμως ως πρώην η σημαία Cambodia με την οποία είχε φύγει από την χώρα μας), τόσο στο shipspotting όσο και στο marinetraffic με όρο αναζήτησης τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του πλοίου _7031527_, βλέπουμε να έχει μετονομαστεί (πρόσφατα μάλιστα) σε _MIKUE 2_ και υπό νέα σημαία _Comoros_.

Συνεχίζει βέβαια να δραστηριοποιείται ανάμεσα Ισημερινής Γουινέας και Καμερούν στη Δυτική Αφρική.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βιντεο του *Οδυσσεας ΙΙ* απο το 2004 https://ia600508.us.archive.org/4/it...ugel_egina.ogg

O1.jpgO2.jpgO3.jpgO4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

OΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ απο το 2002 και μετα 

scans2013 (24).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι βέβαιο ότι το πλοίο είχε καταστεί αγνώριστο σε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό, από την αρχική του μορφή ως _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, μέχρι στην τελική του ως _ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ_. Το ερώτημα είναι αν σε αυτήν την "εξέλιξη" είχε δεχθεί ενδιάμεσα _μία ή δύο_ μετασκευές.

Το ρωτάω αυτό διότι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αγόρασα από το Μοναστηράκι μία καρτ ποστάλ η οποία απεικονίζει παντόφλα δεμένη στην _Χαλκίδα_ (σπάνιο θέαμα οπωσδήποτε). Δυστυχώς δεν μπόρεσα να την ζουμάρω περισσότερο γιατί "σπάει".

Postcard.jpg

Όλη την εβδομάδα που μεσολάβησε έσπασα το κεφάλι μου με συγκρίσεις από το πλουσιότατο .....παντοφλοαρχείο μου, ωστόσο δεν μπόρεσα να ταυτοποιήσω την απεικονιζόμενη παντόφλα με καμμία του Ευβοικού (διαχρονικά), αλλά βρήκα ωστόσο πολλές ομοιότητες με την αρχική μορφή της _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, συγκριτικό screeshot της οποίας (από φιλμ επικαίρων του _1972_) παραθέτω :

screenshot 1972.jpg

Προσωπικά πιστεύω (και δεκτή οπωσδήποτε κάθε αντίρρηση ή επιβεβαίωση) ότι η παντόφλα στην καρτ ποστάλ είναι η ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ σε ενδιάμεση μορφή από την αρχική και την τελική, έχοντας δηλαδή δεχθεί μία πρώτη μετασκευή. Τώρα βέβαια..... όσον αφορά το τι γύρευε δεμένη .....στην Χαλκίδα, αυτό είναι ένα άλλο πολύ καλό ερώτημα !!!!!

----------


## aegina

Μονο μια κατασκευη εγινε η παντοφλα στη Χαλκιδα δεν ειναι ο Διογος.

----------


## PIANOMAN

κι εγω θα συμφωνησω μαλλον με το ναυτη, δε πρεπει να ειναι ο διωγος αλλωστε μοιαζουν πολυ και θα ηταν μαλλον ανωφελη μια τοσο μικρη αλλα και περιπλοκη μετασκευη να μεγαλωσει τοσο λιγο στις λεπτομερειες και σε τοσα διαφορετικα σημεια. Δειχνουν ιδια σε γραμμες μονο που ο διωγος ειναι να το πω απλα "λιγο μεγαλυτερος παντου" ενω συνηθως στις μετασκευες πεφτει "ψαλιδι" και προσθηκη σε ενα σημειο μονο, η μεταφερεται κανενα σαλονι αυτουσιο σηνυθως ψηλοτερα για να παει το γκαραζ ως τη πρυμνη. Οι λογοι που πιστευω πως δεν ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο ειναι επειδη ο διωγος ειχε κοιλη πρυμνη και οχι επιπεδη οπως η παντοφλα στη χαλκιδα και τα παραθυρα και στα δυο σαλονια ειναι πιο αραια στο Διωγο, που δυσκολα θα εβρισκα το λογο να τα αλλαξουν, αν μεγαλωναν τα σαλονια απλα θα προσεθεταν παραθυρα.Η κυρια διαφορα ειναι οι τουαλετες πισω απο το κατω σαλονι που εχει ο διωγος με τα φινιστρινια, κατα τα αλλα μοιαζουν παρα μα παρα πολυ.

----------


## Ellinis

Για την παντόφλα στη Χαλκίδα δεν έχω κάτι να συνεισφέρω, αλλά βλέποντας το screenshot με την πρύμνη του Γ.ΔΙΟΓΟΣ θυμήθηκα αυτή τη φωτογραφία στον Πειραιά γύρω στο 1970...

8621690596_54729cfc03_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## aegina

Και κατι ακομα ποτε ειναι η φωτο στη Χαλκιδα; Ο Διογος  ηταν στο κατω μερος της γαστρας του μπλε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κατ' αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω για την ανταπόκριση και τις απαντήσεις.

Και από την στιγμή βέβαια που δύο πολύ καλοί γνώστες των πλοίων  του Αργοσαρωνικού συμφωνούν στο ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα δεν είναι το  _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ_, δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση να τους  αμφισβητήσω και να συνεχίσω να επιμένω για το αντίθετο.

Θα ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω άλλο ένα στοιχείο, ή αν προτιμάτε παράμετρο,  που με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι επρόκειτο για το ίδιο πλοίο. Πιστεύω να  συμφωνούμε όλοι, ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα θα μπορούσε να είναι  κάλλιστα μία ενδιάμεση μορφή από την αρχική και την τελική του  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ. Κι αυτό διότι το πρώτο της ντεκ (αυτό του  γκαράζ) έχει πολύ μεγάλη ομοιότητα με το αντίστοιχο του ΔΙΟΓΟΣ (έξι  παράθυρα και μπροστά τους ένα παραλληλόγραμμο άνοιγμα), ενώ το δεύτερο  ντεκ (σαλονιού - γέφυρας) με αυτό του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ.

Δύο μικρές παρατηρήσεις ακόμα (....για την τιμή των όπλων και χάριν της συζήτησης !!!!!)




> Οι λογοι που πιστευω πως δεν ειναι το ιδιο πλοιο  ειναι επειδη ο διωγος ειχε κοιλη πρυμνη και οχι επιπεδη οπως η παντοφλα  στη χαλκιδα


Αγαπητέ φίλε _PIANOMAN_, και το ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ δεν είχε κοίλη πρύμνη (το  εντελώς αντίθετο μάλιστα !!!), ωστόσο είναι βέβαιο ότι ήταν το πρώην  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ !!!! Θέλω να πω δηλαδή, ότι το συγκεκριμμένο επιχείρημα  δεν μπορεί να σταθεί, από την στιγμή που κανείς δεν μπορεί να αποκλείσει  την υπόθεση (επαναλαμβάνω και τονίζω _υπόθεση_)  η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα να είναι το ΔΙΟΓΟΣ που έχει δεχθεί μία πρώτη  μετασκευή στην οποία διαπλατύνθηκε (άρα άλλαξε σχήμα και η πρύμνη) και  άλλαξε εμφάνιση το ντεκ του σαλονιού - γέφυρας. Προσωπικά πάντως, και  από την όση γνώση διαθέτω στα των παντοφλών, θεωρώ πάρα πολύ δύσκολο  (έως και απίθανο), η εικόνα, το αποτέλεσμα ανάμεσα στην αρχική μορφή του  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ και την τελική του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ, να οφείλεται  αποκλειστικά σε μία και μόνο μετασκευή.




> Και κατι ακομα ποτε ειναι η φωτο στη Χαλκιδα; Ο Διογος  ηταν στο κατω μερος της γαστρας του μπλε...


Αγαπητέ φίλε _aegina_, δυστυχώς οι καρτ ποστάλ σπάνια έως και ποτέ  αναφέρουν χρονολογία λήψεως των φωτογραφιών, άρα δεν γνωρίζουμε. Τώρα  όσον αφορά _"το μπλε της γάστρας του ΔΙΟΓΟΣ"_, δεν θα το  σχολιάσω. Είμαι σίγουρος πως και εσύ καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορεί να  αποτελεί το παραμικρό κριτήριο ομοιότητας ή μη ανάμεσα σε δύο πλοία.

----------


## aegina

Συμφωνω οτι το χρωμα δεν ειναι σοβαρο στοιχειο αλλα η παντοφλα της καρτποσταλ εχει διαφορες πολλες μετο Διογος .Το κατω καταστρωμα/ σαλονι δεν  ειναι πιο μακρυ της γεφυρας το ιδιο και δεν ξερουμε του ποτε ειναι η καρτποσταλ .Υπαρχει καποιος που να ξερει τις παντοφλες της Ερετριας μηπως και την αναγνωριζει ;

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Και κατι ακομα ποτε ειναι η φωτο στη Χαλκιδα; 

Απάντηση:
Παρατηρώντας τα γύρω κτίρια, συμπεραίνεται οτι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη την χρονική περίοδο 1970-1972.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Κατ' αρχάς να ευχαριστήσω για την ανταπόκριση και τις απαντήσεις.
> 
> Και από την στιγμή βέβαια που δύο πολύ καλοί γνώστες των πλοίων  του Αργοσαρωνικού συμφωνούν στο ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα δεν είναι το  _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ_, δεν υπάρχει καμμία περίπτωση να τους  αμφισβητήσω και να συνεχίσω να επιμένω για το αντίθετο.
> 
> Θα ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω άλλο ένα στοιχείο, ή αν προτιμάτε παράμετρο,  που με έκανε να πιστεύω ότι επρόκειτο για το ίδιο πλοίο. Πιστεύω να  συμφωνούμε όλοι, ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα θα μπορούσε να είναι  κάλλιστα μία ενδιάμεση μορφή από την αρχική και την τελική του  ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ. Κι αυτό διότι το πρώτο της ντεκ (αυτό του  γκαράζ) έχει πολύ μεγάλη ομοιότητα με το αντίστοιχο του ΔΙΟΓΟΣ (έξι  παράθυρα και μπροστά τους ένα παραλληλόγραμμο άνοιγμα), ενώ το δεύτερο  ντεκ (σαλονιού - γέφυρας) με αυτό του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ.
> 
> Δύο μικρές παρατηρήσεις ακόμα (....για την τιμή των όπλων και χάριν της συζήτησης !!!!!)
> 
> 
> ...


Φιλτατε espresso venezia να συμπλησωσω κι εγω τα εξης, φυσικα παντα οπως ειπες ....για την τιμή των όπλων και χάριν της συζήτησης !!!!!
Καταλαβαινω τη διευκρινιση σου, αλλα να πω κατι.1) Μιλαμε μονο για τις ωραιες σου φωτογραφιες στο "κουιζ" που εθεσες. Προφανως στη περιπτωση μετασκευης υποθετικα μιλαμε η φωτογραφια στη χαλκιδα θα ηταν προγενεστερη αφου η παντοφλα ειναι πιο μικρη, εαν λοιπον μετασκευαζοταν αυτη η παντοφλα δε θα υπηρχε κανενας σοβαρος  λογος να μετασκευαστει η πρυμνη απο επιπεδη σε κοιλη. Αυτο εννουσα γιατι δεν θα υπηρχε κανενα πρακτικο οφελος, αν ηταν θα την εκοβαν απλως για να τη μετακινησουν πιο πισω και φυσικα αποκλειεται να εκοβαν τη πρυμνη που αλλα θα εκοβαν πιο πλωρα απο τις μηχανες για προφανεις τεχνικους λογους. 2) Τωρα θα πω κατι που γνωριζω καλα. Ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ 2 εκανε μια γενναια μετασκευη και διαπλατυνση, ολα μαζι. Στη τελευταια του μορφη το κατω σαλονι ειναι το πρωην πανω σαλονι γι αυτο και ηταν πολυ στενο αφηνοντας πολυ χωρο για τα μεγαλα παγκακια που ειχε αριστερα και δεξια του Και αν κοιταγε κανεις το πατωμα, φαινοταν ξεκαθαρα το παλιο πλοιο και η κοιλη πρυμνη που ειχε "εντοιχιστει" στη μετασκευη που εγινε τετραγωνη. αναγκαστικα η πρυμνη εγινε επιπεδη λογω διαπλατυνσης. Αυτο επισης φαινοταν και στο υπολοιπο πλοιο και γκαραζ, το εχω αναρτησει σε παλιοτερο ποστ με δικη μου φωτογραφια που φαινεται και κυκλωνω το παλιο πλοιο στο γκαραζ. Στο πλοιο σιγουρα κοπηκαν οι μπαντες, διαπλατυνθηκε και απο τις δυο μεριες (και επιμηκυνθηκε) και αλλαξε πολυ. Η γεφυρα και το σχεδιο στο πρωτο παραλληλογραμμο διπλα της μαρτυρουν πως ηταν ο Γ. ΔΙΩΓΟΣ και το κατω σαλονι που κρατηθηκε.Ακομα μετονομαστηκε ενα χρονο μετα τη μετασκευη του, οχι ταυτοχρονα με αυτην.Περιπου στο 2000 απεκτησε τα φουγαρα, που μεχρι πριν ντουμανιαζε τους επιβατες που καθοντουσαν εξω απο το κατω σαλονι. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να εγινα σαφης.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Να προσθεσω και εγω μια ακομη φωτογραφια του Διογος μπας και βοηθησει.
Panagia Armata Ellas G Diogos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να εγινα σαφης.


Σαφέστατος φίλε PIANOMAN, και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατάθεση των γνώσεων σου όπως και τον φίλο aegina. Προσωπικά για μένα, αυτές οι συζητήσεις, περί .....μυστηρίων, αναγνωρίσεων, συγκρίσεων, είναι κυριολεκτικά το αλατοπίπερο του φόρουμ !!!!

Πάντως, όχι, δεν  εννοούσα ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα ήταν το ΔΙΟΓΟΣ στην πρώτη του μορφή (όπως ναυπηγήθηκε), αλλά μετά από μία πρώτη μετασκευή. Και μεταξύ μας, μου φαίνεται παράξενο που την βλέπεις ως μικρή παντόφλα, εμένα μου φαίνεται από κανονική έως και μεγάλη. Τέλος πάντων. Νομίζω πως το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει, είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται οριστικά για το ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ, και ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να την ταυτοποιήσουμε στο μέλλον.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Σαφέστατος φίλε PIANOMAN, και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την κατάθεση των γνώσεων σου όπως και τον φίλο aegina. Προσωπικά για μένα, αυτές οι συζητήσεις, περί .....μυστηρίων, αναγνωρίσεων, συγκρίσεων, είναι κυριολεκτικά το αλατοπίπερο του φόρουμ !!!!
> 
> Πάντως, όχι, δεν  εννοούσα ότι η παντόφλα στην Χαλκίδα ήταν το ΔΙΟΓΟΣ στην πρώτη του μορφή (όπως ναυπηγήθηκε), αλλά μετά από μία πρώτη μετασκευή. Και μεταξύ μας, μου φαίνεται παράξενο που την βλέπεις ως μικρή παντόφλα, εμένα μου φαίνεται από κανονική έως και μεγάλη. Τέλος πάντων. Νομίζω πως το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει, είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται οριστικά για το ΔΙΟΓΟΣ - ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ, και ελπίζω να μπορέσουμε να την ταυτοποιήσουμε στο μέλλον.



σιγουρα, οσοι ειμαστε εδω μεσα απολαμβανουμε τις ας πουμε "αχρηστες πληροφοριες" των μυστηριων-αναγνωριεσεων! Συμφωνω ως προς το αλατοπιπερο! Τωρα, το μικρη ειναι σχετικο. Εκεινα τα χρονια μια παντοφλα σαν το ΕΛΛΑΣ ως αρχικη μορφη και σαν το διωγο η την αγνωστη μεχρι στιγμης παντοφλα της φωτογραφιας τοτε δεν ηταν μικρη. Ειναι μικρη εως μιση απο τις συνομιληκες παντοφλες που μετασκευαστηκαν γενναια. ο διωγος το ελλας ο αποστολος και η εικονιζομενη χωραγαν απο 40 εως 45 οχηματα.Ο διωγος μετα πηγε στα 90 (διπλα) και ο Αιαντας πχ στα 85.  Αυτο που εννοουσα ειναι πως η υπερκατασκευη του Διωγου δειχνει μεγαλυτερη και το γκαραζ παρομοιο.Ο διωγος δεχτηκε μια μετσκευη μονο σιγουρα, αλλα ακομα και αν ηταν υποθετικα η ιδια παντοφλα η αρχικη μορφη θα ηταν της χαλκιδας, δε μπορει να μικρυνε το σαλονι του λιγο και παντου μετα απο μετασκευη. Να προσθεσω πως οι πληροφοριες για το διωγο που ξερω ειναι μαλλον βεβαιες, γιατι εκτος γι αυτα που θυμαμαι ιδιοις ομμασι ειμαι σιγουρος, γνωριζω και τον συνταξιουχο εδω και χρονια καπετανιο του που τα ειχε επιβεβαιωσει  σε συζητηση που ειχα μαζι του για τον διωγο-οδυσσεα και διαφορες ατελειωτες ιστοριες απο τα φοβερα συμβαντα της τοτε παντοφλογραμμης του Σαρωνικου!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σπάνια φωτογραφία του πλοίου ως _ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ_, στην προ μετασκευής - αρχική του μορφή βέβαια, τον _Οκτώβριο 1984_ προσεγγίζοντας στην Αίγινα (όπως αναφέρει ο σχολιασμός).

ShipSpotting.com

© simonwp

----------


## sylver23

Στη Malabo από το flickr

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ομορφο και ομοιογενες αισθητικα OΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ το 2002 εξω απο την Πειραικη

scans (16).jpg

----------


## sotiris97

Nα πούμε ότι το πλοίο τον τελευταίο καιρό(τουλάχιστον όσο το παρακολουθώ προσωπικά στο AIS) εκτελεί δρομολόγια από την BATA της Ισημερινής Γουινέας προς το λιμάνι Λούμπα νότια του Μαλάμπο.Εκπέμπει με το  ίδιο όνομα (Μikue 2) και σαν φορτηγό....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΔΙΟΓΟΣ 1978 Φωτογραφος: Gustav Hildebrand

Διογος.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραιοτάτη φωτό αγαπητέ φίλε, και σημαντικοτάτη. Διότι εκτός από το ίδιο το πλοίο του θέματος και την πρύμη αριστερά του ΑΦΑΙΑ, διακρίνουμε ακόμα μία παντόφλα στα δεξιά (και πάνω από την πλώρη του ΔΙΟΓΟΣ) για την οποία δεν υπήρχε καμμία απολύτως μαρτυρία - αναφορά ότι είχε περάσει ποτέ από τα δρομολόγια Πειραιά - νησιά Αργοσαρωνικού. Το χαρακτηριστικό μεγάλο πορτοκαλί ψευτοφουγάρο λογικά (και με την απαραίτητη επιφύλαξη) δεν μπορεί παρά να ανήκει στο _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ Κ ΙΙ_ (1972 - ΙΜΟ 7229825 - σημερινό LIMTAS 1 στην Τουρκία).

----------


## aegina

Πρεπει να ειναι χειμωνιατικη φωτο παρα περα βλεπουμε το δελφινι καθωες και το μινερβα- αυρα αλλα και το αιγινα.Ομολογω οτι δεν θυμαμαι καμια παντοφλα με πορτοκαλι φουγαρο ισως ηταν καποια εκτακτη δρομολογιση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πρεπει να ειναι χειμωνιατικη φωτο παρα περα βλεπουμε το δελφινι καθωες και το μινερβα- αυρα αλλα και το αιγινα.Ομολογω οτι δεν θυμαμαι καμια παντοφλα με πορτοκαλι φουγαρο ισως ηταν καποια εκτακτη δρομολογιση.


Η φωτογραφια ειναι του Απριλιου 1978 (Πασχα)

----------


## pantelis2009

Mikue 2 (e.x ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΙΙ, Γεώργιος Διόγος). Φωτο του φίλου μου Georges Pop με λεζάντα: Oδυσσεας II β€“ Odysseas II. Αίγινα - Port of Aegina. Kαλοκαίρι - Summer 2003

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ-ΙΙ-03-Georges-Pop-Oδυσσεας-II-–-Odysseas-II.-Αίγινα---Port-of-Aegina.-Kαλοκαίρι--.jpg

----------


## japetus

Στιγμιότυπο από τη γαλλική ταινία Faille ('Ψεγάδι' στο νετφλιξ) του 1975, γυρισμένη στην Ελλάδα.

diogos.jpg

Το 'Γεώργιος Διόγος' εμφανίζεται σε διάφορες σκηνές στον Πειραιά, εν πλω αλλά και στο Ναύπλιο όπως εδώ που φαίνεται το Μπούρτζι στο βάθος.
Υπήρξε ποτέ δρομολόγιο για πλοία αργοσαρωνικού που να έφτανε μέχρι εκεί ή να το ναύλωσαν για τις ανάγκες της ταινίας;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στιγμιότυπο από τη γαλλική ταινία Faille ('Ψεγάδι' στο νετφλιξ) του 1975, γυρισμένη στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> diogos.jpg
> 
> Το 'Γεώργιος Διόγος' εμφανίζεται σε διάφορες σκηνές στον Πειραιά, εν πλω αλλά και στο Ναύπλιο όπως εδώ που φαίνεται το Μπούρτζι στο βάθος.
> Υπήρξε ποτέ δρομολόγιο για πλοία αργοσαρωνικού που να έφτανε μέχρι εκεί ή να το ναύλωσαν για τις ανάγκες της ταινίας;


To πιθανότερο να πήγε εκεί γιά τις ανάγκες της ταινίας.Νομίζω δεν υπήρχαν δρομολόγια γιά παντόφλες.

----------

